# 9 month old Hano



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

Here is the latest video clip of Hano-9 months old, Belgian Malinois....a Logan Haus pup! ...the video was taken via an I phone, so the video is small, but Hano is doing great...He IS on a diet, doing great on it..have to work on his Heel on leash, with a suited decoy in front of him- but so far I am liking his progress...
but open to comments-
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QN4jroslFrs


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Very nice..


----------



## Jeff Threadgill (Jun 9, 2010)

Nice! Good job


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Good! I'd be willing to bet a considerable sum of money that once you get his weight right you are really going to see some interesting things from him.


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

thanks everyone :grin:- - next I want to teach him detection, not sure if I will go bomb,drug or cell phone route, then onto the sports- been working on his Out Guard, been introducing him to his jumps and all kinds of obstacles, working on his retrieves-and scent work -he is doing just as good with all of that, he also loves to swim- of course I am biased, but I think he has awesome potential to do whatever -so maybe PSA, French Ring, and if they return APPDA and ASR- I think he could make an awesome working K9 for some police dept, but I'm going to be selfish here, and won't sell him


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Your ob is not very good, probably should wait and get it better instead of the correction fest you had going on there.

Just an observation, but he is way more vocal in front than hanging off the back. He is only 9 months, not sure why you are rushing in there and doing whatever that was you were doing.

I don't like all that vocal shit. I think you are rushing a bit somewhere.


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

Jeff, I am open to constructive criticism, and I wouldn't have expected anything less from you- most of your comments are negative, always negative, but with that said, I am going to respond, so if others are interested, they might understand what we were doing.... 

_"Your ob is not very good, probably should wait and get it better instead of the correction fest you had going on there."

_His obedience is actually awesome-outside the field, and not when there is a distraction as big as a decoy standing in front of him that he WANTS to bite...he does Heel on Leash, Does the automatic sit, he downs, sits, stays, retrieves and learned all of those having fun, using his ball as a positive reinforcement. If you look close at the video, you can see his OUT/Downs are very good during the bite work. 
So now that he does all of that without the distraction, we are now working the distraction of the Decoy in- and there was not a "correction fest" going on....he did get a few tugs on the leash with a prong on when we first came onto the field walking around the Decoy- but he DOES know what Heel means, so he needs to learn that he has to do it, even when his bite toy is there in front of him. 
_

"Just an observation, but he is way more vocal in front than hanging off the back. " 

_I guess you are thinking his vocalization is due to stress or him being nervy, In this particular puppy, unlike some others, he is not stressed, his nerves are good, very good. 

_ He is only 9 months, not sure why you are rushing in there and doing whatever that was you were doing
._
Actually we are NOT rushing things , we are going at his pace- he was introduced to the rag, then the tug, moved on to the sleeve, we moved to table training, first the sleeve work, then intro to the suit, then worked on his OUT/Down on the table, then back to the field, progressing to runaways and frontal attacks- he is Loving the work, and next we are going back to wood searches and scent work.
We have slowed down some things he was ready for, waiting for his body to catch up, but even at 9 months old, maturity wise- he is ready-I have been told by some very reputable sources that this particular pup would be ready for police K9 street work by a year old( but I am not interested in selling him) ....I can't take credit for most of it, I think it is just a really GREAT breeding from Logan Haus Kennels and thanks to the great trainers and helpers I am fortunate to be able to work with to help me in developing this puppy. 
_
I don't like all that vocal shit. I think you are rushing a bit somewhere._ __________________

You don't have to like it-with this pup, I don't mind it, and actually encourage it..... again I don't think I am rushing things at all, this pup is going to be a very serious dog when he matures, he is a thinker, so I need to teach him the lessons now- and outside the few pulls on the leash you seen, he doesn't need to have a "correction fest" to understand what is needed from him.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Why do you keep trying to lift him off the ground ??


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

_Why do you keep trying to lift him off the ground ??

_Couple of things- If I should ever have to lift him or pick him up while he is on a bite, I want him to be used to me handling him- and encourage him to stay on the bite....if you notice a lot of the military dogs and working K9's that have to be lowered from a helicopter for example, need to be muzzled, because a lot will come back on and bite the handler-.
next-by lifting him into the bite, I am not creating a conflict to him, I am not always going to TAKE the bite away, and make him release, during this I am encouraging him and praising him to stay on the bite, even though I am lifting him.
and lastly he is going to be powerful, and getting him used to being able to push off the man with his hind legs, and keep on the bite is going to make him even stronger and give him more of an advantage.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: His obedience is actually awesome-outside the field

Yeah. Why don't we see a video of that.

Quote: Jeff, I am open to constructive criticism, and I wouldn't have expected anything less from you- most of your comments are negative, always negative

Criticism is negative. Always has been. I guess I could just happy happy kiss your ass like the others that know **** all about dog training. If that is what you want, then AWESOME DOG !!!

Not really the same is it ?

Quote: you can see his OUT/Downs are very good during the bite work. 

No they are not. You are correcting, and by definition, that is not very good. I can go back and look, but you corrected every time. He also got up almost immediately. No command necessary. You can say, oh Jeff is being a dick, but if I was standing there, you would probably not get all bunched up. Don't tell me the dog is ready for that kind of distraction when you are hacking away at his neck, or that he is going at "his" pace. If I didn't give a shit, I wouldn't post. It looked like crap, and you need to go back, or it is ring one only again.

Quote: I guess you are thinking his vocalization is due to stress

SURPRISE ! ! ! ! You are correct. Dogs don't make those kinds of noises when they are comfortable. Sorry, they do not. They do it because they are stressed.

Quote: You don't have to like it-with this pup, I don't mind it, and actually encourage it

Thats dumb. Dogs are not geniuses, they don't lie. That noise on the bite is not good. Who taught you that ? Just because he doesn't let go doesn't mean he is doing well out there. Good God. As far as wanting to go back, Mals are idiots. Of course he wants to go back. You have taught him that hack hack hack on his neck, and you get a bite. Positive negative. Soon the correction is going to not be there unless you take a run at it, and he will be "too strong" to do ring. LOL

Been there done that.

Quote: Couple of things- If I should ever have to lift him or pick him up while he is on a bite, I want him to be used to me handling him- and encourage him to stay on the bite....if you notice a lot of the military dogs and working K9's that have to be lowered from a helicopter for example, need to be muzzled, because a lot will come back on and bite the handler-.
next-by lifting him into the bite, I am not creating a conflict to him, I am not always going to TAKE the bite away, and make him release, during this I am encouraging him and praising him to stay on the bite, even though I am lifting him.
and lastly he is going to be powerful, and getting him used to being able to push off the man with his hind legs, and keep on the bite is going to make him even stronger and give him more of an advantage.

Who taught you this ? This is the DUMBEST thing I have ever heard. You are going for a helo ride anytime soon ? Your sad attempt to lift fatty up was causing conflict. Trust me on that, you can tell by the way he is AVOIDING you. LOL

Whatever dude, train whatever you want, but I am calling you on this bullshit not to make fun of you, or make you feel bad, but so some n00b doesn't see this and think it is good training.


----------



## Ted Efthymiadis (Apr 3, 2009)

Sorry to say it, but that dog makes the handler look freaking awesome.

Nice dog, terrible handling.


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

_"Sorry to say it, but that dog makes the handler look freaking awesome.

Nice dog, terrible handling_ . " 

Ted, don't be sorry, I appreciate your comment, and actually agree with you- that night, I felt super hectic during training and have thought about what I need to work on... one of the main reasons I video tape, not only to look at the dog, but to critique myself, hopefully learn and improve from it and I couldn't agree with you more!


----------



## Ted Efthymiadis (Apr 3, 2009)

Mo Earle said:


> Here is the latest video clip of Hano-9 months old, Belgian Malinois....a Logan Haus pup! ...the video was taken via an I phone, so the video is small, but Hano is doing great...He IS on a diet, doing great on it..have to work on his Heel on leash, with a suited decoy in front of him- but so far I am liking his progress...
> but open to comments-
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QN4jroslFrs



If I could offer a few words.

Let the dog do what it it breed to do.

The Mal obviously has very good solid drive, at least on a suit.

Less is more with a dog like this.

Work on your obedience, and heeling. Teach your dog that the only way he gets to bite is by focusing on you. Keep him in closer to you. And motivate him... he doesn't seem to notice that you are part of the exercise. For a PP dog, that's a big issue because he's locked on the suit, and isn't protecting a darn thing other than his own interests IE the suit.

Good luck, he's really nice.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Hes a nice dog to look at...the weightloss and future weightloss will do him a world of good! obediancewise for a 9 month old dog hes awesome of field as you say but isnt that kind of useless ? no offense intended but i rather have him obediant on field to start with...but like i said no offense intended...the dog is still learning...the whole lifting thing ? makes absolutly no sense to me what so ever ! you are not doing your dog any favors there...hes grunting and vocalising like theres no tomorow...you can say its not stress but i will say your dog isnt happy with all the shit happening around him and you distracting him during his bite...id step back and calm the dog first before moving forward to soon...hes a young dog so theres more then enough time to handle the whole lifting thing....

hes a nice dog and he is showing a lot of promise but id take a step back.....


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Mo Earle said:


> _Why do you keep trying to lift him off the ground ??_
> 
> Couple of things- If I should ever have to lift him or pick him up while he is on a bite, I want him to be used to me handling him- and encourage him to stay on the bite....if you notice a lot of the military dogs and working K9's that have to be lowered from a helicopter for example, need to be muzzled, because a lot will come back on and bite the handler-.
> next-by lifting him into the bite, I am not creating a conflict to him, I am not always going to TAKE the bite away, and make him release, during this I am encouraging him and praising him to stay on the bite, even though I am lifting him.
> and lastly he is going to be powerful, and getting him used to being able to push off the man with his hind legs, and keep on the bite is going to make him even stronger and give him more of an advantage.


I've heard many explanations of this from the comittment to the bite thing to how much salt to put in the soup, I just was wondering if you would have anything different to say.

When the dog is abit lighter he'll probably climb the decoy without your help, he did once I think. With all the high regripping and interference I'd just be abit concerned about an accidental..or as Howard puts it, a real bite when training.

What do you think about the vocal thing..honestly ?? I know when I get bored and do that with my own dog he is loud and I believe it's because he's been put in a situation that he's nervous about.


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks again Ted and Alice, and I got some really constructive PM's too.... really good suggestions- although I have been around dogs a long time, I never want to be a know it all , there will always be more to learn and I appreciate all your input and opinions.


_"What do you think about the vocal thing..honestly ?? I know when I get bored and do that with my own dog he is loud and I believe it's because he's been put in a situation that he's nervous about._"

Gerry, In Hano's case, I think he was really getting pissed at Greg....as more pressure was applied, causing him to get more vocal, if you want to say it was stress, maybe stress, because more fight was being required of him, but not stress because he was becoming nervous or unsure of the situation or himself...if that makes sense.

As far as lifting him, I think he learned that lesson, he can move up the man, if he feels that gives him more of an advantage against the man on the bite and as I bond with him more, I don't think I will be a conflict to him when he is on a bite should I have to intervene....as far as the Decoys I am able to work wiith, they love the dogs jumping high, or if taking a leg bite, doing an immediate transfer coming up....they love taking 2 and 3 dogs at one time and they aren't worried about training bites. I worry more about them getting bit than they do.... .....so as Ted said, time to let the dog do his work, and work more on my obedience
thanks again all! hope to share more videos in the future....:smile:


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm not one to usually get into critiqueing a dog based on a short video and I'll try not to get too involved here . But , I know Jeff can be a dick but in this case I don't think he was . I was thinking the same thing myself : " He looks like a good dog , gets in there well , but he's 9 months old and that's alot of stuff happening around him for that age . " I think that vocalizing is a sign . 

I've got a vocalizer myself as a PSD and I don't think you are doing yourself any favors down playing all that noise . Again I think he's a good dog but I agree with others that you should slow it down with him for awhile .


----------

